# Running away?



## still learning (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello, Does your class reminds you all the time and train using this method of martial arts, RUN AWAY!

We practice this when grab or trap...strike quickly to escape and run away! Do not stick around....travel all the way to Japan!

Our escape and control (the terms we use) methods all 10, is taught to you to strike and leave as soon as you can.

Many of us are not use to running away? (when possible off course).

This is a great self-defense method against knives and guns! 

This should be taught to you over and over.....if a sitution starts to come up quickly................learn to live longer.

Japan Airline schedule is listed below? .............Aloha from Hawaii (ran home).


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2006)

We do.

The first rule of self-defense - don't get into a situation in which you need to defend yourself.

The second rule - run like the wind.

The third rule (only use if grabbed) - do whatever you need to do to make the attacker let go - then run - if possible, preferably do something that keeps them following you as you run.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2006)

I teach tun away to my selfdefence classes.
Kids need to learn this as well


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 12, 2006)

Avoidance first.  Evasion next.  

If the above fails, then you'd better fight to the best of your abilities, no holding back.  If someone wants to take the time and energy to catch up to you, then you can pretty much assume that they mean you harm.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 12, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Does your class reminds you all the time and train using this method of martial arts, RUN AWAY!


 
Responsible schools emphasize this. Howerver, sparring practice can, IMO, unfortunately condition people to stay and fight and the Martial Artist has to be very wary of this.  Of course I'm not saying don't spar, just that if you do a lot of sparring you need to pay extra attention to the concept of escape.

Good thread, as it's a great reminder to remember to RUN, when able, as the first and most important line of defence.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with everyone! It also makes me think of the "culture" of "don't go out like a punk!" Which is in competition with running away. It seems to always be present. How many that were hurt or killed could've benefitted from the advice. I notice it at the workplace as well. Generally speaking, from what I see, running is usually not thought of, unless it's 1 on many. People are all too quick to "knucle up", and dont think of the consequences.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 13, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Responsible schools emphasize this. Howerver, sparring practice can, IMO, unfortunately condition people to stay and fight and the Martial Artist has to be very wary of this. Of course I'm not saying don't spar, just that if you do a lot of sparring you need to pay extra attention to the concept of escape.
> 
> Good thread, as it's a great reminder to remember to RUN, when able, as the first and most important line of defence.


 
:supcool:  Exactly


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 13, 2006)

I've done it, more than once.  Nike-jutsu.  It works.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2006)

My first martial art many many years ago was Jujitsu and my Jujitsu teacher always stressed "if you can run, run."


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 15, 2006)

It's a good reminder to be serious about conditioning. Running away only works if you can out run your attacker(s). If you can't, all you have accomplished is giving your back to them.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 15, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> It's a good reminder to be serious about conditioning. Running away only works if you can out run your attacker(s). If you can't, all you have accomplished is giving your back to them.


 
I agree with Hansword, but would like to add that I try to use the terms "try and get away" "get to safety" "make yourself safe" or something like.
Run Away may not be the best choice of action, sometimes it might be better to stay absolutely still and quiet.
So as always the situation dictates the action and an ad-hoc decsion should be made to suit the circumstances.
Rich


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2006)

"If you are ever in a place where you feel afraid, then RUN to a place where you feel safe."

That was something one of my professors told me during my first year in college.  I've never regretted following his advice.

My school emphasizes running away as well.  When my instructors demo a new technique, they show how to do the technique, and they often show opportunities for escape.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 15, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> "If you are ever in a place where you feel afraid, then RUN to a place where you feel safe."
> 
> That was something one of my professors told me during my first year in college. I've never regretted following his advice.
> 
> My school emphasizes running away as well. When my instructors demo a new technique, they show how to do the technique, and they often show opportunities for escape.


 
.. opportunities for escape.. thats a good term,...
...RUN to a place where you feel safe....the use of "run" or "running" may infer being hasty or even add further fear or panic to the situation, GETto safe place ASAP is probably what I would use.
I do know where everyone on this thread is coming from, maybe I am splitting hairs and we are really saying the same thing, but I dont think that run away is a good enough term to use in a what could be a life threatening situation.......but then again it could also be the exact thing to do!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 15, 2006)

we teach that your goal in any confrontation is escape.  it's not our job to punish bad guys, or to get revenge -- that's for cops and action movie stars.  avoid the confrontation in the first place if you can, escape at first opportunity if you can't.


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I've done it, more than once. Nike-jutsu. It works.


 
Is that what its called? Been practicing that discipline for years and never knew the name..Thanks


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 15, 2006)

Chose your footwear wisely. Then your Nike jutsu will be most effective. Ladies; loose the high heels in the streets.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

The best way to avoid being injured in a fight is not be involved in one. If possible, RUN.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> Chose your footwear wisely. Then your Nike jutsu will be most effective. Ladies; loose the high heels in the streets.


 
Heels aren't that bad.  Esp. the shoes in the style of Easy Spirit, Aerosoles, and the like.  The heels with good padding on the inside and a rubber outsole can be quite effective to run in.

...even if one is just running for the train.

Personally, I avoid shoes that are not very secure around my feet.  Open-back shoes (clogs, mules), sandals, anything that can easily fall off...running barefoot (esp. in the city) is something that I purposefully avoid.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 15, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> Chose your footwear wisely. Then your Nike jutsu will be most effective. Ladies; loose the high heels in the streets.


 
Good point. Glad to have you here on Martial Talk.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2006)

As lady_kaur pointed out - there are some excellent choices in women's footwear which have a modest heel which is rubberized yet doesn't look it.  I have been opting for these.

I did *wince* wear one pair of stillettos recently and remembered a few reasons why I hate high heels.

Good thread!  Run Fast Do! (actually I like Crane's Nike-Jutsu - that's funny!)


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe you hated training in them or wearing them, but, imagine the results of you planting them into an attackers chest, or gut, with a side kick---LOL!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

about five years back, one of my students walking to her car from a formal office job (heels required) was grabbed in a hammer lock and pushed into a nearby alley.

she kicked the attacker in the groin so hard it _*broke the heel off*_ her shoe.  we're talking a 1" rise, 2" x 3" conservative, modest heel here.  broke the heel clean off.

they found the dude in a nearby er.  last we talked, she still had the shoe on her weapons rack.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 21, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talking about!  Tell her to carve a notch in her shoe--LOL!!!!!


----------



## stabpunch (Jul 5, 2006)

In Hakarac we train to be aggressive in flight as well as fight. 
Stun and run. 
Pick something up and throw it then run. 
As mentioned in other posts the plan is not to panic but look for friends (surrogate weapons, third party). 
So i guess the theory is stun:btg:and run :tantrum:making a whole bunch of noise then stun :whip:and keep running :CTF:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 5, 2006)

Absolutely!  When you run from a violent confrontation you can save two lives - yours and the other person's.


----------



## Silly Limey (Jul 6, 2006)

Not really... they teach us to pull back after a strike or a series of strikes, which I guess could help your reflexes...


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 6, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I've done it, more than once. Nike-jutsu. It works.


 
Or "run-fu" - definately needs to be taught IMO


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

the best thing to do run like a rabbit when elmer fudd is on his tail


----------



## charyuop (Jul 31, 2006)

Well teaching running is ok, but with attention.
If you take someone like me (kinda round shape) and I have in front of me someone slim, with running the result I will get is the other gets up (in case un send him down before running), runs after me and reaches me coz faster. Result? I will have to fight again but this time with heavy breath.

Every situation is different, thus saying: 1 Avoid 2 Run 3 Fight, might have to be taken very carefully.


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> about five years back, one of my students walking to her car from a formal office job (heels required) was grabbed in a hammer lock and pushed into a nearby alley.
> 
> she kicked the attacker in the groin so hard it _*broke the heel off*_ her shoe. we're talking a 1" rise, 2" x 3" conservative, modest heel here. broke the heel clean off.
> 
> they found the dude in a nearby er. last we talked, she still had the shoe on her weapons rack.


 
OUTSTANDING!!!!!!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 31, 2006)

Absolutely.  It's the preferred method.


----------



## stabpunch (Aug 8, 2006)

charyuop said:
			
		

> Well teaching running is ok, but with attention.
> If you take someone like me (kinda round shape) and I have in front of me someone slim, with running the result I will get is the other gets up (in case un send him down before running), runs after me and reaches me coz faster. Result? I will have to fight again but this time with heavy breath.
> 
> Every situation is different, thus saying: 1 Avoid 2 Run 3 Fight, might have to be taken very carefully.


 
A valid point. Instead of the 123 scenario you present, we look at it from a view point of

Detect diffuse defend. 

Detect threat and avoid, you aren't even there (most of us have been doing this already for years with out training).

Diffuse confrontation, use the mind and words to diffuse a possible situation.

Defend, last resort. 

In our training we use x factor, which can come in many forms. Two that are relevant here are the rock in shoe and liability (in the form of kick shield used to simulate a child). You can not run or move readily with the rock in your shoe. The shield means you can only use one arm and running is inefficient. 

 I agree it is impossible to cover every situation with one strategy. Although in my opinion awareness and avoidance are our best friends in terms of self preservation.


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 9, 2006)

Stay engaged just long enough to create enought opprotunity to get away.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 11, 2006)

we are taught to put them to the ground, disable them if necessary, then run away as fast as possible. 
Excessive confrontation is to be avoided at all costs.


----------

